# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Përkthyesi Prof. Nonda Varfi

## Albo

NTERVISTA/ Flet përkthyesi, Prof. Nonda Varfi: Të flasësh për stilin e një autori duhet shumë kohë dhe vend

*Sjellja e çdo autori në shqip ka vështirësitë e saj*

_Tahar Ben Jelloun nëpërmjet thjeshtësisë përçon aq e aq mesazhe të bukura_

Albert ZHOLI

Nonda Varfi është një nga përkthyesit më në zë shqiptar. Vitet e fundit ai i është kushtuar përkthimit nga frëngjishtja të krijimtarisë së marokenit Tahar Ben Jelloun me banim në Francë. Janë tre përkthime që ai ka realizuar me këtë autor duke pasur parasysh  se Jelloun është ndër shkrimtarët më të lexuar në Francë dhe jashtë saj  me plot 46 vepra letrare.  E gjithë vepra e Jelloun është shkruar dhe botuar në frëngjisht pavarësisht se formimi i tij akademik është dy gjuhësh. Vepra të tij janë vlerësuar me ccmime të ndryshme letrare edhe jashtë Francës.

1. Pse keni zgjedhur të përktheni kaq shumë libra nga I njëjti autor Tahar Ben Jelloun, sepse librat e tij janë vërtet përfaqësues apo se gjeni tek ato mesazhe që kanë lidhje me aktualitetin tonë social-politik?

Përzgjedhja e disa librave nga i njëjti autor lidhet me projektet dhe synimet e mia në lëmin e përkthimit për të bërë të njohur dhe për të promovuar disa autorë frankofonë  në zë, të zonës magrebine, njëri prej të cilëve është edhe Tahar Ben Jelloun. Kjo është një  përzgjedhje që përkon me shijet e mia letrare dhe mesazhet e forta që këta autorë përcjellin në librat e tyre. Në rastin konkret, të tre librat e përkthyera dhe të botuara nga Shtëpia Botuese Toena, për mendimin tim, i përmbushin këto kritere. I mbetet lexuesit ti zbulojë dhe të gjykojë.

2. Me zjarr një tregim i gjatë ku në qendër është një i ri tunizian i cili në pamundësi të realizoj ëndrrat rinore I vë flakën vetes. Ndoshta ky vetëflijim shërbeu si shkas i Revolucionit Jasemin në Tunizi. Çpërfaqëson për ju Muhamed për realitetin e vendit tw tij dhe për rininë shqiptare?

Ky tregim i gjatë, siç e nënvizoni edhe ju, është përkthyer me një frymë, ashtu siç është shkruar me një frymë nga autori. Fabula është e thjeshtë : një i ri maroken, që ka mbaruar studimet universitare me rezultate të larta, nuk gjen dot punë për të mbajtur familjen me bukë. Ndeshet gjithnjë me harbutërinë e regjimit totalitar dhe, së fundi, vendos të vetësakrifikohet, duke u kthyer në shkëndi, pishtar, për revolucionin jasemin, që solli Pranverën arabe. Ngjarje të tilla përsëriten në hapësirë dhe kohë, por, fatkeqësisht, jo të gjitha shoqëritë dhe kombet veprojnë njëlloj.

3. Fëmija e rërës apo më vonë Nata e shenjtë ku vajza djalë (pra vajzë që pagëzohet si djalë) Ahmet dhe më vonë vajza e vërtetë Sara, janë trille artistike apo realitete që vijnë nga mentalitete nënvleftësuese për femrën? A ekziston dhe sot në Shqipëri ky fenomen?

Romani Nata e shenjtë, është vazhdim i romanit Fëmija e rërës. Bëhet fjalë për një fëmijë që lind femër dhe, në marrëveshje mes babait dhe mamisë së fshatit, pagëzohet si djalë, dhe të gjithë moshën e rinisë e kalon e kështu deri sa i ati, në shtratin e vdekjes, i jep lirinë për ta jetuar jetën si femër. Jashtë fiksionit, ngjarjet janë reale në konceptin dhe konceptimin e shoqërive maskuline. Një jetë e trishtë amfibike, e nëpërkëmbur nga zakonet, psikologjitë, mendësitë, nga dhuna shoqërore dhe familjare; një dashuri e dhimbshme. Por përse ? Për paralelizëm : shoqëria jonë çfarë është ? Në këtë roman, shoqëria jonë mund të gjejë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, që lidhen me historinë tonë shumë shekullore, me lidhjet që kemi pasur me Orientin, me fenë, me zakonet, me ato psikologji të ngulitura, të zorshme për tu çrrënjosur. Çfarë do të thotë urimi që i bëhet një çifti të ri  Me një djalë! . Po djemtë, a i bëjnë nënat ? Si shpjegohet që këto ditë në media u dha lajmi se shoqëria shqiptare deri në 2030 do të jetë shoqëri mashkullore, sepse çiftet abortojnë vajzat dhe duan vetëm djem? Këto e shumë gjëra të tjera shtjellohen me mjeshtëri dhe me dhimbje në këtë roman të vlerësuar me çmimin Goncourt. 

4. Çfarë të veçantash ka në stilin e tij autori Tahar Ben Jelloun?

Të flasësh për stilin e një autori duhet shumë kohë dhe vend. Gjithsesi, shkurtimisht, dua të nënvizoj se Tahar Ben Jelloun është një shkrimtar, që e ka krijuar tashmë profilin dhe individualitetin e vet si krijues. Në pamje të parë, stili dhe gjuha, që ai përdor, duken të thjeshta, por këtu qëndron gjenia krijuese. Nëpërmjet thjeshtësisë përçohen aq e aq mesazhe të koduara nga pikëpamja semiotike. Për kureshtjen e lexuesit, do të dëshiroja ta ilustroja këtë mendim me disa përsiatje rreth romanit tjetër të Tahar Ben Jelloun, Në vendlindje.  Ky roman karakterizohet nga një gjuhë e thjeshtë. E veçanta në këtë roman është mospërdorimi i dialogëve. Rrëfimi shfaqet si një kakofoni zërash narrativë, ku nuk merret vesh kush rrëfen, ose e thënë më qartë, diku rrëfen autori, diku personazhi, diku dikush tjetër. Kjo krijon përshtypjen e mungesës së koherencës brenda tekstit. E njëjta gjë të mund të thuhet edhe për kohezionin. Përzierja e ligjërimit letrar me ligjërimin bisedor të personazhit, me synimin për ta karakterizuar këtë të fundit si njeri pa shkollë, bën që mjetet gjuhësore dhe kryesisht kohët dhe mënyrat e foljes të ngatërrohen dhe të trazohen, duke krijuar sërish një lloj pështjellimi të thyerjes së kohezionit. Por, me një lexim të vëmendshëm, do të kuptohet se nuk ndodh kështu. Këtë e them nga ndjesitë dhe vështirësitë që kam provuar dhe hasur gjatë përkthimit të këtij romani. Pra, thjeshtësia e stilit në dukje, jo gjithnjë ia lehtëson punën përkthyesit.

5. Në punën tuaj si përkthyes nga nisesh nga shijet personale apo zhurma mediatike e krijuesve letrarë?

I respektoj mediat dhe rolin e tyre në shoqëri, por në përzgjedhjen e krijuesve letrarë dhe të letërsisë që përkthej nisem nga shijet e mia; u besoj atyre. Përkthej atë që më pëlqen. Kjo është sa intuitave, aq edhe racionale. Në përgjithësi nuk përkthej as letërsi komerciale, as me porosi. Çdo libër që kam përkthyer, e kam dorëzuar pasi e kam mbaruar së përkthyeri. Në këto përzgjedhje, sigurisht brenda botëkuptimit dhe shijeve të mia, dëshiroj që lexuesit ti përçoj mesazhe të vyera. Këtë po e ilustroj si më poshtë : përktheva Kazanzakin Vëllavrasësit më 1997, kur vendi ishte në prag lufte civile, për të dhenë një mesazh se çvuajtje e gjëma kanë pësuar të tjerët nga ideologjitë dhe demagogjitë. Përktheva Pela e gjelbër e Marcel Ayme-s, për të treguar se sindroma e urrejtjes për gjitonin vjen edhe nga mendësia e një populli me përbërje fshatare mbi 70 %. Përktheva Skena të jetës bashkëshortore të Bergmanit, për të përcjellë mesazhin përse divorcohen çiftet. Përktheva Coelho-n, për mesazhet biblike dhe vlerat universale të veprës së tij. Këtu mund të ndalem te Mali i Pestë, ku morali është fare i thjeshtë. Ashtu si Elia i Biblës, sekush nga ne kthehet diku pasi të ketë mësuar të ndërtojë, ndërsa shumëkush nga ne mëson të shkatërrojë. Mund të vazhdoj edhe më gjatë mbi motivet që më kanë shtyrë të përkthej mbi 48 tituj, por nënvizoj se librat e përkthyera së fundmi nga Tahar Ben Jelloun i nënshtrohen kësaj hullie.

6. Sa e vështirë është të sjellësh në Shqipëri autor të tillë që përcjellin një lloj letërsie tjetër?

Përkthimi nuk është punë e lehtë. Sjellja e çdo autori në shqip ka vështirësitë e saj. Kjo lidhet me stilin, brendinë e veprës, me njohuritë dhe botëkuptimin e autorit dhe të përkthyesit. Përkthyesi në një farë mënyre jep në përkthim edhe shpirtin e vet, prandaj latini thotë Përkthyes, tradhtar, pajtueshmëria mes autorit dhe përkthyesit është e brishtë. Siç thotë një studiues i madh ka aq lexime sa lexues, që do të thotë se edhe përkthyesi, para se të jetë i tillë, është lexues. Për ta thjeshtuar, nënvizoj se këta autore nuk janë shumë të thjeshtë për tu përkthyer. Jo vetëm nga pikëpamja gjuhësore, por nga shumë gjëra që lidhen me dukuri etnologjike, sociale, zakonore, fetare, psikologjike, politike të vendeve dhe popujve nga vijnë.  Gjithsesi, unë, në përvojën time, jam munduar ta kuptoj botën që ata përçojnë, dhe, pa thënë ndonjë sekret, në praktikën pëkthimore, mundohem ta shtrydh gjuhën shqipe deri sa mban, për të mos cenuar stilin e tyre. Dihet që asnjë punë nuk është e përkryer. Ka të meta. Por, në respektin që kam për homologët e mi, do ta kisha shumë të vështirë të merrja lapsin e letrën për të shkruar. Andaj, për humor, i thashë dentistit tim që dy dhëmbët e parë të mi linte të gjatë siç i kisha, për të kafshuar gjuhën. Dhe ai kështu bëri.

7. Pse janë në modë shkrimtarët frankofon, madje më shumë se vetë francezët, për temat apo për vetë të veçantat e historisë së popujve prej nga vijnë?

Nuk do të thosha janë në modë. Moda shkon e vjen, çka qëndron është thelbi. Prandaj, do të parapëlqeja të thuhej se ata janë autorë të vlerësuar. Arsyet janë të shumta.  Këta janë autorë me formim frankofon, që njohin mirë letërsinë e madhe frënge, njëkohësisht njohin edhe një botë tjetër që frëngjit nuk mund ta njohin në imtësi. Gjithashtu, në formimin e tyre kanë ndikuar edhe letërsia të tjera. P.sh, siç pohon vetë Jasmina Khadra, (algjerian), në formimin e tij, për shkaqe historike, kanë ndikuar autorë të mëdhenj si Kafka, Kamyja, Prusti, Dostojevski, etj. Të gjitha këto ndikime kanë mundur të ngjizin shkrimtarë të fuqishëm siç është edhe rasti i Tahar Ben Jelloun. Dhe këta autorë kanë diçka të re për të thënë, jashtë filozofirave dhe kronikave urbane që shpeshherë mbushin faqe romanesh. Pra është tharmi i jetës, i përçuar artistikisht, që përbën mesazhin kryesor të veprave të tyre. Është gëlimi i jetës.

8. Do të vazhdoni të përktheni ende këtë autor nga frëngjishtja apo tashmë e keni vendosur syrin gjetiu dhe pse?


Në projektet e mia dhe në marrëveshje me Shtëpinë Botuese Toena, tashmë kemi parashikuar të botojmë nga ky autor edhe dy romane : Me sytë ulur dhe Nata e mëkatit. Romani i pare, për të cilin Toena ka marrë të drejtat e autorit,  ka mbaruar së përkthyer dhe është në fazën e rishikimit. Edhe ky roman është interesant për mesazhin që përcjell. Besoj se romani tjetër Nata e mëkatit do të përfundojë në tremujorin e parë të 2013. Këto janë projekte afatshkurtra dhe pothuajse të realizuara. Në të ardhmen, nuk mund të them a do të vazhdoj me këtë autor apo jo. Kjo varet nga autori dhe nga prurjet e tij. Në projektet e mia lidhur me autorët margebinë, mund të them se kam përzgjedhur edhe të tjerë. Midis tyre përmend Jasmina Khadra-n, të cilit i kam përkthyer Kushërira K, botuar nga Shtëpia Botuese Bota Shqiptare. Po kështu, nga ky autor është gati për botim romani Çfarë ëndërrojnë ujqit. Besoj se do të dalë në muajt e parë të të vitit të ardhshëm. Këtij do të dëshiroja ti përktheja edhe romanin Shkrimtari. Ndërkohë, kam zgjedhur edhe një autor tjetër algjerian frankofon, Bualem Sansal, me dy romanet e tij : Rruga Darvin dhe Fshati i Gjermanit. Shpresoj ti përkthej!

----------

